# PCGHX-Treffen auf der Gamescom 2011



## nfsgame (6. März 2011)

Hey,
Gestern haben sich ja nen Paar User auf der Cebit zu nem kleinen Treffen eingefunden - Grund genug so etwas auf der kommenden Gamescom noch einmal zu starten.

Was haltet ihr vom 20.8. (der Samstag)? Weitere Infos werd ich dann noch bekanntgeben.


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

bin dabei...hab noch 3 freie plätze im faltmobil...


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. März 2011)

Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei muss nur noch bis dahin ein PCGHX-Shirt kaufen... muss ja schließlich Flagge zeigen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Werde zu 99% auch dabei sein!!! PCGH T-Shirt ist bei sowas Pflicht!
Jetzt muss ich nurnoch schauen wie und wann meine Eltern vorhaben in den Urlaub zu gehen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (6. März 2011)

Ich habe vor, zu kommen, aber ich weiß noch nicht sicher, ob ich kann.
Wenn ich komme, bin ich beim Treffen auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. März 2011)

wenn sie noch in L wäre, würde ich sicher kommen, aber da es in Köln ist weiß ich nicht ob ich komme oder nicht.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## ocjulchen (6. März 2011)

Denke auch das ich kommen werde , da ich sowieso über meinen Blog ein presseausweiß beantragen werde , ist das kein problem länger zu bleiben , muss ich nur noch schauen wo ich da schlafe 
vllt wieder Köln Stammheim aufm Parkplatz wie letzes jahr


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

@ nichtraucher : bis HE würdest du doch kommen...


----------



## Gast3737 (6. März 2011)

so geht es mir auch..bis Köln sind für mich nen ganzschöner Ritt..denke die Tendenz ist ehr zu nein


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

leute...wenn ihr es bis HE schafft, nehme ich euch gerne mit...3 plätze stehen zur wahl...wer zuerst zusagt, hat einen festen platz...


----------



## ocjulchen (6. März 2011)

och wohn leider unten im süden 300km ca von Köln weg


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

386km von meinem standpunkt...


----------



## iceman650 (6. März 2011)

Ich wäre denk ich mal dabei.
Gamescom war dieses Jahr eh mit den Kumpels angedacht.

Mfg, ice


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2011)

@Henninges: Wir hatten ja schon mehr oder weniger die ganze Sache abgekaspert .


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

@ Nichtraucher:

da hab ichs wieder Positiv! Wenn sie noch in Leipzig wäre, wäre sie mir zu weit weg^^ Da ist es mit Klön vorteil haft.

@Henninges:

HE? Steh grad auf dem Schlau^^


----------



## nfsgame (6. März 2011)

Helmstedt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Danke nfsgame!

Gleich mal schauen wo Helmstedt laut Googlemaps von mir ist.


----------



## Henninges (6. März 2011)

zu weit, fürchte ich...


----------



## ocjulchen (6. März 2011)

psp hacker 

da wärst du eher in meinem eck


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

@ Henninges:

Oja ich habs gesehen^^

@ocjulchen

echt? wo kommst denn du genau her?


----------



## ocjulchen (6. März 2011)

Schwäbisch Hall 

"Auf diese Schweine ähhh Steine können sie bauen Schwäbisch Hall"


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2011)

Grundsätzlich kann ich mir das durchaus vorstellen

Es stehen um die Zeit herum (August) einige wichtige Veränderungen ins Haus - darum will ich mich noch nicht entgültig festlegen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

@ ocjulchen

 ...auf diese Schweine... wie geil!!

Ah ok da kann man ja schon fast rüberhupfen^^


----------



## ocjulchen (6. März 2011)

eben 

haja Hällische Landschwein eben 
und wo genau wohnst du ? stuggi ist ja auch nicht klein bzw die umgebung


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Wohne beim Flughafen. also ca. 25€ von der Ciddy entfernt.


----------



## ocjulchen (6. März 2011)

achsoo 

ja ok weiß wo ^^ 

naja ich nenn auch Hall gern mal Schwäbisch Hell

die schwäbische Hölle


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2011)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!
Günstiger als mit der Eintrittskarte komm ich nicht nach Köln!


----------



## Miezekatze (6. März 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei, da ich nur eine Stunde Autofahrt von Köln entfernt bin  

Und wo eine Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg


----------



## zøtac (6. März 2011)

Ja, wenn mir nicht wieder irgendwas dazwischen kommt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

@ Mieze

ich fahr dann mit dem Zug zu dir und fahr dann mit dir mit. Vllt, wenn ich meinen Führerschein hab, hole ich dich auch ab und fahren dann gemeinsam hoch^^


----------



## Miezekatze (6. März 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mieze
> 
> ich fahr dann mit dem Zug zu dir und fahr dann mit dir mit. Vllt, wenn ich meinen Führerschein hab, hole ich dich auch ab und fahren dann gemeinsam hoch^^



Du wirst erst am 26.08. 18 ... Die Gamescom ist 6 Tage vorher  passt nicht so ganz was ^^
Also doch mit dem Zug


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Ohh Gott!! Lieber Herr!!! Jetzt erhör doch endlich mein Gebet!!! Lass mir doch wenigsten etwas Hirnmasse vom Himmel fallen!!

Ja dann doch mit dem Zug! Da hast du echt!


----------



## Miezekatze (6. März 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh Gott!! Lieber Herr!!! Jetzt erhör doch endlich mein Gebet!!! Lass mir doch wenigsten etwas Hirnmasse vom Himmel fallen!!
> 
> Ja dann doch mit dem Zug! Da hast du echt!



xD wie putzig ^^ dann Zug


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Putzig = -.-

genau!!
Du könntest aber auch erst bei mir vorbei fahren und mich abholen^^


----------



## ocjulchen (6. März 2011)

oder wenn ich bis dahin den lappen hab farh ich zu hacker dann zu mieze und dann zusammen weiter hoch ? 

@mieze


Männer hassen das wort putzig


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

@ocjulchen

ja das wäre auch eine gute Möglichkeit.

Oja wie recht du nur hast mit dem Putzig!


----------



## Miezekatze (6. März 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Putzig = -.-
> 
> genau!!
> Du könntest aber auch erst bei mir vorbei fahren und mich abholen^^



Ja genau, erst in die komplett andere Richtung ^^ *Ironie*



			
				ocjulchen schrieb:
			
		

> oder wenn ich bis dahin den lappen hab farh ich zu hacker dann zu mieze und dann zusammen weiter hoch ?
> 
> @mieze
> 
> Männer hassen das wort putzig



Das wär auch eine Idee 

Also ich weiß nicht, ich kenn genug Kerle die genug Eier in der Hose haben um die Worte "süß" "putzig" "goldisch" und "knufig" zu verkraften 
Reicht euer Ego scheinbar nicht ganz dafür 
Und ich find jmd lieber süß als geil .... Die sind nämlich nur für eine Sache brauchbar und meist nicht mal dafür


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ja genau, erst in die komplett andere Richtung ^^ *Ironie*



Genau des halb ja!




Miezekatze schrieb:


> Das wär auch eine Idee



Tja ocjulchen du hast es drauf!



Miezekatze schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, ich kenn genug Kerle die genug Eier in der Hose haben um die Worte "süß" "putzig" "goldisch" und "knufig" zu verkraften
> Reicht euer Ego scheinbar nicht ganz dafür
> Und ich find jmd lieber süß als geil .... Die sind nämlich nur für eine Sache brauchbar und meist nicht mal dafür



nenenenenenenenenenenennene (in Keckerform)


----------



## ocjulchen (6. März 2011)

hö wie ich habs drauf * O.o 

@mieze

doch klar verkraft ich da , man muss nur mit dem echo zurechtkommen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

Mit der Idee dann zum Fahren


----------



## weizenleiche (6. März 2011)

Jörg ich würde bei dir mitfahren (evtl auch +2) aber ich weiß nicht wo ich Gamescon Tickets herkriegen soll?!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Jörg ich würde bei dir mitfahren (evtl auch +2) aber ich weiß nicht wo ich Gamescon Tickets herkriegen soll?!


 
gamescom.de oder eineige Wochen vorher kommen die auch auf Amazon oder in deinen Saturn-Markt
Es gäb dann auch noch die Tageskasse!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. März 2011)

wobei an der Tageskasse wird dann die Hölle los lein!


----------



## Henninges (7. März 2011)

david, das müssen wir dann sehen, wenn der master mitkommt und evtl. selber fahren würde, ist da noch "massig" platz...meine plätze würden sich daher sehr gut für die, die aus der östlichen region dazustossen eignen...


----------



## Knutowskie (8. März 2011)

Mir egal was ihr davon haltet, aber meine Meinung als Leipziger: Köln stinkt. Ich werde dort sicher nicht hinfahren und denen jetzt mein Geld in das Rectum pumpen. Da gehts ums Prinzip!


----------



## sp01 (8. März 2011)

Währe schon recht interessant, nur hab ich kp was Beruflich dort ansteht.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. März 2011)

Ich fand die gamescome wider ziemlich unnötig da man wider mal die Verfassungsschwächen von Deutschland gesehen hat.
Hat als 14 Jähriger  echt kein Spaß gemacht....


----------



## Hamartia (9. März 2011)

Leute, ich muss wieder einen Faltserver bauen... Wenn Männer süß und putzig genannt werden, ist es wieder mal dringend Zeit für eine Flucht in meine `Alice im WunderITland` Welt. Gamescom interressiert mich zwar nicht soooo riesig, aber fürs Teamtreffen würde ich auch Köln aushalten.
ABER... Könnten wir uns darauf einigen, auf dem Teamtreffen wenigstens etwas über f@h und unser Team zu sprechen? Mag ja sein, dass ich beim Treffen in Leipzig ein etwas zu straffes und trockenes Programm durchgezogen hatte, aber in Hannover hat mir doch etwas der Bezug zum Thema gefehlt.

Grüße,
der H@m@rti@


----------



## nfsgame (9. März 2011)

Mach Vorschläge .


----------



## Superwip (10. März 2011)

Prinzipiell ja, werde aber zu 99% wieder am Mittwoch/Donnerstag da sein (die geringeren Besucherzahlen am Fachbesuchertag lasse ich mir sicher nicht entgehen), da passt der Termin nicht wirklich


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei. Weiß aber noch nicht, an welchen Tagen.


----------



## Squatrat (12. März 2011)

Vielleicht.

Wenn jemand die Kosten für das Zugticket übernehmen will mit großer Sicherheit.


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

So teuer ist das doch nicht. Die Bahn bietet doch meistens zur GamesCon Sondertickets an.


----------



## Squatrat (14. März 2011)

Na und ich will trotzdem nicht bezahlen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. März 2011)

Willst lieber alles Gesponsort bekommen oder wie ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. März 2011)

Nee, er will nur eine Ausrede haben, uns nicht treffen zu müssen!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. März 2011)

Hehe oder so!


----------



## TMO (14. März 2011)

auf der Seite hab ich geseehen: Bahnticket hin und zurück: 99€ das find ich schon ziemlich teuer!

btw: Tickets sind noch gar nicht verfügbar, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Weis jmd. wie teuer, die im letzten jahr waren?


----------



## zøtac (14. März 2011)

Ich lass es mir von den Eltern zahlen 

@Squatrat
Ich geb dir das Geld wenn ich dich auf der Gamesom verkloppen darf


----------



## Squatrat (14. März 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> @Squatrat
> Ich geb dir das Geld wenn ich dich auf der Gamesom verkloppen darf



Das wäre fies.

Ich kann dir doch nicht erst Geld abnehmen, und dich dann in eine Mülltonne stecken.


----------



## Oggtr (20. März 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei, mal schauen am welchen Tag ich kann


----------



## Malkav85 (20. März 2011)

Wenn ich Zeit habe, würd ich auch hinkommen. Köln ist nicht weit weg


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Ich gehe zwar zur Gamescom, aber mit einem Freund und der würde mich ziemlich komisch angucken, wenn ich zu diesem "Nerdtreffen" hinwill  Und ich muss noch wegen Assassin's Creed 3 anstehen, also sorry


----------



## nfsgame (28. März 2011)

Wieso denken eigendlich alle das sich dort nur Nerds treffen?? Ich sehe sowas als Beleidigung....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. März 2011)

Also so "nerdig" war das Cebit-Treffen jetzt nicht!


----------



## Miezekatze (28. März 2011)

Seh ich aus wien Nerd?! Oo wenn dann Nerdine


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. März 2011)

@ Mieze:
Du siehst auch nicht wie eine Nerdine aus!

Ich sehe aus wie ein Nerd  aber ich kann damit gut leben


----------



## Benne123 (29. März 2011)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei und von Düsseldorf ists auch nur ein Katzensprung


----------



## ChaoZ (29. März 2011)

Ich bin ebenfalls mit 'nem Kumpel da, werde vielleicht mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Barrogh (29. März 2011)

wie groß sind eig die t-shirts von PCGHX?
gibts die auch in XXXL??
will ja schließlich auch dabei sein^^


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2011)

Siehe hier...

T-Shirt (B&C) PCGH-Extreme - Merch & Clanwear - Merchandise T-Shirts und Clanwear unserer Freunde!


----------



## m-o-m-o (30. März 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso denken eigendlich alle das sich dort nur Nerds treffen?? Ich sehe sowas als Beleidigung....



Ich vielleicht nicht, aber das ist die Begründung, wieso mein Begleiter keinen Bock hat.

Was solls, über Spiele und Hardware diskutieren kann ich auch im Forum 

PS: Nerd kann durchaus ein Kompliment sein


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (5. April 2011)

Hallo,

also ich versuche zu kommen wie jedes Jahr. 
Und da würde ich mich freuen wen man ein paar aus dem Forum trift. 
Also ich versuche auf jeden Fall zu kommen, natürlich nur unter Vorbehalt das nichts Wichtiges dazwischen kommt.


mfg EDDIE


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2011)

Ich werde auch mal schauen ob ich überhaupt wieder auf die GemesCom gehe. 
Wenn ich allerdings da bin werde ich da sein.


----------



## Flashpoint (6. April 2011)

nope, ich geh da nicht mehr hin -.-


----------



## m-o-m-o (7. April 2011)

Wieso? Liegt Leipzig näher dran?


----------



## freezee-e (14. April 2011)

Wo findet diese überhaupt dieses Jahr statt?


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2011)

Köln. Wie immer.


----------



## potzblitz (19. Mai 2011)

Ok...wenn das ein fixer Termin ist, muß ich mir noch Urlaub holen...wann ist es FIX???


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Juni 2011)

Seit Monaten.

gamescom | Für Alle | Termine & Öffnungszeiten


----------



## Bagui (6. Juni 2011)

Hey also ich werd auch wieder hinfahren. Wird bestimmt lustig ein paar andere Xtreme Bastler da zu treffen. Shirt muss aber noch besorgt werden XD


----------



## avio1982 (14. Juni 2011)

Mal sehen ob ich frei bekomme


----------



## winner961 (19. Juni 2011)

ich komm vielleicht auch wenn mirs meine eltern erlauben !!!
Psphacker und ocjulchn wo wohnt ihr eigentlich ??? ich wohn in der nähe von schwäbisch gmünd .


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Juni 2011)

@winner961
Ich wohne in Filderstadt. Ist ca. 4km vom Stuttgarter Flughafen entfernt und ca. 25km von Stuttgarter HBF.


----------



## winner961 (19. Juni 2011)

Ja dann weiß ich wo das ist kennt jemand einen gute Grund wie ich meine Mutter überreden kann ??? Was meint ihr mit dem PCGH T-Shirt ??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Juni 2011)

Also das PCGHX-T-Shirt wäre das hier:
T-Shirt (B&C) PCGH-Extreme Schwarz - Merch & Clanwear - Merchandise T-Shirts und Clanwear unserer Freunde!

Kleine Frage wegen Treffpunkt:
Ist Samstag um 13 Uhr OK?
Am Boulevard zwischen Halle 6 und 7?
gamescom | Für Alle | entertainment area | Hallenplan
Oder gibt es da andere Vorschläge?


----------



## nfsgame (19. Juni 2011)

Werde ich mir nochmal Gedanken drüber machen.


----------



## Heli-Homer (24. Juni 2011)

Also ich komme auf jeden 
Samstags passt's bestens.
Würd mich echt über ein nettes treffen freuen


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute!

Hätte richtig Lust auch daran teil zu nehmen aber bei mir ist das Problem das ich nicht weis wie dort hin kommen soll  War noch nie auf der Gamescom 
Gibt es den hier jemand aus dem Kreise Rhein-Nekar der eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbietet ? Natürlich zahle ich auch Spritgeld!!

Bzw. Muss man sich da den verkleiden oder reicht da ein PCGH T-Shirt ?


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Miezekatze (30. Juni 2011)

Hi,

du kommst ja auch Speyer... ich komm aus Haßloch ^^ wenn ich bis dahin das Auto von meinem Chef bekomme kann ich dich gern mitnehmen  wann wir genau fahren usw. ist leider noch nicht so genau geklärt.


----------



## Fragile Heart (30. Juni 2011)

Die Gamescom ist Köln oder?


----------



## Miezekatze (30. Juni 2011)

Jop


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Juni 2011)

@Mieze

solang ich dann auch noch ein Platz bekomme passt alles^^


----------



## Miezekatze (30. Juni 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> @Mieze
> 
> solang ich dann auch noch ein Platz bekomme passt alles^^



Ja du gehörst schon zur Einrichtung, Hase


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Juni 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ja du gehörst schon zur Einrichtung, Hase


 
Hehehehehe  ich bin ein Einrichtungsgegenstand  Genial!

Danke Hase


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juni 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> du kommst ja auch Speyer... ich komm aus Haßloch ^^ wenn ich bis dahin das Auto von meinem Chef bekomme kann ich dich gern mitnehmen  wann wir genau fahren usw. ist leider noch nicht so genau geklärt.




Das währe genial 

Würde mich da sehr freuen  Bzw. groß verkleiden muss man sich nicht oder ? Und wo bekomm ich den so ein PCGH T-Shirt her ?


LG


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bzw. groß verkleiden muss man sich nicht oder ?


Eigentlich doch...  


> Und wo bekomm ich den so ein PCGH T-Shirt her ?


 3dsupply.de


----------



## Miezekatze (30. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das währe genial
> 
> Würde mich da sehr freuen  Bzw. groß verkleiden muss man sich nicht oder ? Und wo bekomm ich den so ein PCGH T-Shirt her ?
> 
> LG



Nein ^^ das Shirt kannst du bei 3Dsupply bestellen .... Iwo rechts in der Leiste war glaub mal ein Link. Wenn nicht such ich später mal für dich


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juni 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Nein ^^ das Shirt kannst du bei 3Dsupply bestellen .... Iwo rechts in der Leiste war glaub mal ein Link. Wenn nicht such ich später mal für dich



Nein im Sinne von ihc mus mich nicht groß verkleiden ?

Ich habe es gefunden  Kostet 14,90€  Sogar mit Nickname  Echt nice


----------



## Miezekatze (30. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein im Sinne von ihc mus mich nicht groß verkleiden ?
> 
> Ich habe es gefunden  Kostet 14,90€  Sogar mit Nickname  Echt nice



Ja darauf war das Nein bezogen 

Joar garnicht so teuer


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. Juni 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ja darauf war das Nein bezogen
> 
> Joar garnicht so teuer




Ah okay dann ist gut 

Joa werde es mir am 01.08.11 bestellen


----------



## Henninges (4. Juli 2011)

zwei evtl. wichtige links für die teilnehmer des treffens :

- gamescom | Für Alle | Eintrittskarte <--- eintrittskarten

- gamescom | Anreise & Aufenthalt | Partner-Hotels <--- übernachtungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Juli 2011)

Danke Henninges!

Also für mich ist der Part fürs schlafen einfach^^ Ich penn einfach da wo Mieze auch pennt


----------



## Miezekatze (4. Juli 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Henninges!
> 
> Also für mich ist der Part fürs schlafen einfach^^ Ich penn einfach da wo Mieze auch pennt



Notfalls im selben Bett was


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Notfalls im selben Bett was


 
Jop, hauptsache ich kann gescheit schlafen


----------



## Miezekatze (4. Juli 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Jop, hauptsache ich kann gescheit schlafen



Geht ja bei mir eh nicht anders  freu mich schon wenn du mal wieder da bist


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Geht ja bei mir eh nicht anders  freu mich schon wenn du mal wieder da bist


 
Eben, weil vor dem Bett will ich nicht pennen^^ Ja frag mich mal! Wobei eig nach der reihenfolge müsstest du kommen^^


----------



## Miezekatze (4. Juli 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:
			
		

> Eben, weil vor dem Bett will ich nicht pennen^^ Ja frag mich mal! Wobei eig nach der reihenfolge müsstest du kommen^^



Bye Niveau *hinterher wink* 

Wir sehen uns ja auf der GC und bei dir wegen deinem Geb  komm danach nochmal vorbei und dann gleichts sich aus  
Das restliche OT verleg ich dann mal in den LT ^^


----------



## Triblepown (7. Juli 2011)

Also bin am 20.08.11 auch auf der GC ist ja schliesslich ein muss..... 
Und ist ja immerhin um die Ecke....
Um welche Zeit treffen wir uns denn alle da?


----------



## Bagui (8. Juli 2011)

Also steht samstag fest oder wie??
Wollte auf jeden Fall Freitags schon hin. Aber wenn alle am Samstag kommen würde ich da sicherlich auch nochma erscheinen


----------



## Oliver (9. Juli 2011)

Alle, die zur gamescom fahren: Ja nicht vergessen, in Halle 6.1 am Caseking-Stand vorbeizuschauen!  Es wird wieder jede Menge Preise zu gewinnen geben und hübsche Mädels werden wir auch wieder "rumstehen" haben  Details zum Showprogramm folgen noch.


----------



## wintobi (9. Juli 2011)

AH warum muss ich in Kroatien sein  aber vielleicht kann ich doch kommen  we hope so


----------



## ernei (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,

Interesse schon, aber da bin ich wieder Stunden unterwegs.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2011)

ernei schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Interesse schon, aber da bin ich wieder Stunden unterwegs.


 
Hi,

keine Ausrede. Ich komm selber auch aus Stuttgart und geh hin.


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

fährt schon jemand aus richtung Stuttgart hin?


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Juli 2011)

Ein Post oben drüber steht's sogar


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

und du mietzekatze wo wohnst du wen du psp- hacker mit nimmst ?


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Juli 2011)

Bei Ludwigshafen am Rhein in der Nähe, schimpft sich Haßloch ...


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

ok weiß ich wo es ist könntest du mich auch mit nehmen ???


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Juli 2011)

Weiß noch nicht ob wir mit dem Auto fahren oder dem Zug, wenn wir mit dem Zug fahren, dann per 5er Ticket. Dann würde es genau hinhauen.
Weiß auch noch nicht wie wir fahren. Also an welchen Tagen aber mit dir wären wir dann zu fünft


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2011)

Also wenn wir den Wagen bekommen, müssten wir mit dir dann glaub zu 5 sein, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe.

Eins steht aber fest, ich sitze vorne


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

ok wie viel kostet die fahrt und das ticket zur pcgh eigentilch von stuttgart aus ? glaub mir ich darf meinen Heimatort am Arsch der Welt nennen . ICh wohn schließlich in Herlikofen ( einfach mal Googlen) 

nein ich will


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Juli 2011)

Hab grad mal geschaut ... Für 5 Personen wärens 259€ Sparpreis ... Aber ich denk das gibt's auch billiger ^^ ich muss da nochmal schauen .... Bei dem GC-Ticket ist ja der Nahverkehr dabei, mal schauen wie weit der zählt


----------



## blackbolt (11. Juli 2011)

mal schauen ob ich komme,
da ich ja mit Games in der letzten Zeit nicht viel zu tun habe


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2011)

Also die Zugfahrt nach Haßloch kostet mich ca. 45€ hin und zurück, das weiß ich - Nach Köln Messe nur hinzus ab 29€ für den 20.08.


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

ok sekude lass mich rechnen 
macht dann pro person : 259 /5 = 51,8 € 

denk so viel kann ich meinen Eltern ohne probleme abgewinnen  
braucht man eigentlich eine elterliche Zustimmung wenn man unter 16 ist ? Für den Aufenthalt ? ( Ich bin 15 )


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Juli 2011)

Ja ich denk auch, dass es nach Köln 29€ rum kostet ^^
vllt will ich aber länger bleiben, Equitas meint nämlich, dass so kurz schon doof ist ...

Dann muss ich ja auf dich aufpassen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ja ich denk auch, dass es nach Köln 29€ rum kostet ^^
> vllt will ich aber länger bleiben, Equitas meint nämlich, dass so kurz schon doof ist ...
> 
> Dann muss ich ja auf dich aufpassen


 
Ich kann auch aufpassen helfen^^

So lange wir zusammen was machen Mieze passt das^^


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

ja is gut weil meine Mutter grade eben schon Panik geschoben hat .
Nur mit Leuten die ich ncícht kenn und dann auch noch so weit weg . 

Na meine Mutter macht sich schon immer Sorgen um mich


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Juli 2011)

winner961 schrieb:
			
		

> ja is gut weil meine Mutter grade eben schon Panik geschoben hat .
> Nur mit Leuten die ich ncícht kenn und dann auch noch so weit weg .
> 
> Na meine Mutter macht sich schon immer Sorgen um mich



Ist ja putzig  

Kannst deiner Mum sagen, dass ein 21jähriges Mädel auf dich aufpasst


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

Ja sag ich zu ihr dobald sie wieder dahem ist !!!

Danke an Miezekatze und PSP-Hacker


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2011)

Immer doch!


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Juli 2011)

Gern geschehen


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab nachgegoogelt ich bräuchte mit dem Zug nach Ludwigsburg ungefähr 1:20 h wie viel ist Haßloch von Ludwigsburg entfernt ? hättest du mir ne genaue HAltestelle ?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2011)

Also, ich brauch vom Stuttgarter HBF nach Haßloch direkt ca. 1:40 mit dem Zug.


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Juli 2011)

Das heißt Ludwigshafen ^^

Wenn man von Stuttgart nach Mannheim fährt sind's meist 40 Minuten, bis nach Haßloch nochmal 20 Minuten aber ich denk wir werden uns dann in Mannheim treffen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Das heißt Ludwigshafen ^^
> 
> Wenn man von Stuttgart nach Mannheim fährt sind's meist 40 Minuten, bis nach Haßloch nochmal 20 Minuten aber ich denk wir werden uns dann in Mannheim treffen


 
Ich komm sowieso erstmal zu dir^^


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

OK ich bin ein wenig aufgedreht .  
PSP-HAcker  wir könnten uns auch doch schon am Hauptbahnhof treffen ???


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2011)

Könnten wir, aber ich penn bei Mieze. Ich gehe wie es aussieht 1 Tag früher zu ihr.


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

ok dann fahr ich nach Ludwigshafen allein


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2011)

Jetzt schauen wir erstmal wann Mieze und ich überhaupt gehen wollen^^


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Juli 2011)

Joar mal gucken wie wir das machen, ich muss mal klären wann ich mein Zusatzgeld bekomm und dann kann ich auch sagen wielang ich bleiben werde und mit was wir fahren, aber denke eher mit dem Zug ...


----------



## winner961 (11. Juli 2011)

ok dann bis morgen oder ??? 
ICH muss jetzt ins Bett


----------



## Miezekatze (11. Juli 2011)

Jop, ach wie süß xD


----------



## Barrogh (12. Juli 2011)

Freu mich schon drauf wird bestimmt geil


----------



## nfsgame (12. Juli 2011)

Unter 16jährige wird nicht soooo das Problem sein . Bei den Cebit-Aktionen wurde mein Vater auch schon nen paar mal als "Erziehungsberechtigter" von welchen von hier "gekennzeichnet" .


Wie wollen wir das eigentlich machen? Wieder in Grüppchen zusammenfinden wie auf der Cebit? Treffpunkt hätte ich ne Idee...


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Das heißt Ludwigshafen ^^
> 
> Wenn man von Stuttgart nach Mannheim fährt sind's meist 40 Minuten, bis nach Haßloch nochmal 20 Minuten aber ich denk wir werden uns dann in Mannheim treffen




BITTE nicht Mannheim 

Ich mag ide Stadt nicht 

Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Wagen  

@PSP_Hacker

Ja du darfst vorne sitzen 

@ winner961

Also es gehen dann 2 Erwachsene mit  Bin auch 19 Jahre


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juli 2011)

@ streetjumper16

Juhu!!! 
Ich bin selber fast 18, fast aus dem Grund, ich werd am 26.08 erst 18 -.-


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juli 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> @ streetjumper16
> 
> Juhu!!!
> Ich bin selber fast 18, fast aus dem Grund, ich werd am 26.08 erst 18 -.-




Du hast noch vor mir geburtstag Habe genau 1 Woche nach dir Geburtstag


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Du hast noch vor mir geburtstag Habe genau 1 Woche nach dir Geburtstag


 
Hehe lol^^ Aber du bist dennoch älter wie ich und kommst somit auch in die USK 18 abteilung rein. Ich darf da nicht rein weil ich 6 Verfi**te Tage zu jung bin >.<


----------



## Chakka_cor (13. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich wäre gerne gekommen, bin da aber schon nicht mehr in Deutscheland.

Schade eigentlich, die Mieze hätte ich gerne mal getroffen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juli 2011)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wäre gerne gekommen, bin da aber schon nicht mehr in Deutscheland.
> 
> Schade eigentlich, die Mieze hätte ich gerne mal getroffen.


 

Schade 

Wenn man Mieze mal getroffen hat, wird man süchtig nach ihr^^


----------



## Miezekatze (13. Juli 2011)

danke PSP  

ja ich hoff auch, dass es mit dem Auto klappt, hab kein Bock auf Zug ^^ Mannheim ist aber Umsteigebahnhof, Streetjumper ^^


----------



## Chakka_cor (13. Juli 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> Wenn man Mieze mal getroffen hat, wird man süchtig nach ihr^^



Kann man(n) verstehen, wobei ich sagen muss ohne Locken stehts ihr besser


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> danke PSP



Immer doch Hase  



Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Kann man(n) verstehen, wobei ich sagen muss ohne Locken stehts ihr besser



Ich finde sie auch mit Locken übsch


----------



## Miezekatze (13. Juli 2011)

Ach wie süß 

Ich hab von Natur aus Wellen insofern fast ansatzweise Locken, wenn ich sie nicht föhne ... ^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Ach wie süß
> 
> Ich hab von Natur aus Wellen insofern fast ansatzweise Locken, wenn ich sie nicht föhne ... ^^


 
Das wusste ich schon


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juli 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Hehe lol^^ Aber du bist dennoch älter wie ich und kommst somit auch in die USK 18 abteilung rein. Ich darf da nicht rein weil ich 6 Verfi**te Tage zu jung bin >.<




Das ist richtig mieß 

Aber ich kann dir z.B. im BF3 Abteil alles sagen wenn ich drinne war  Oder die machen bei dir ne Ausnahme ^^

@ Mieze

Ja leider! Naja wenns Manneim werden sollte dann kann man nix machen ---> Auto Auto Auto <---


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juli 2011)

Oja ist es!

Das wäre super wenn du das machen könntest!! - Mal sehen, vllt machen die ja wirklich ne Ausnahme, cool wäre es alle mal


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juli 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Oja ist es!
> 
> Das wäre super wenn du das machen könntest!! - Mal sehen, vllt machen die ja wirklich ne Ausnahme, cool wäre es alle mal




Ja da du ja eh dann in 6 Tagen B-day hast denke ich das du in die 18+ Abteile rein darfst!
Wird schon schief gehen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja da du ja eh dann in 6 Tagen B-day hast denke ich das du in die 18+ Abteile rein darfst!
> Wird schon schief gehen


 
Eben so siehts aus, es wird schon schief gehen^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juli 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Eben so siehts aus, es wird schon schief gehen^^



Ironisch gemeint 

Da das mein erster Besuch auf der Gamescom wird freu ich mich schon mal vor 
Am meisten freu ich mich ja auf BF3 und FF XIII-2 <3 Gibt es aber noch viel mehr ^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ironisch gemeint
> 
> Da das mein erster Besuch auf der Gamescom wird freu ich mich schon mal vor
> Am meisten freu ich mich ja auf BF3 und FF XIII-2 <3 Gibt es aber noch viel mehr ^^


 
Achsoo^^

Ich freu mich auch auf BF3, aber nicht auf FFXIII-2^^ 
Für mich ist es der 2te GC besuch. Ich war einmal, wo es das letze mal in Leipzig war.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juli 2011)

Bei mir entfällt sogar das Anreißen nach Mannheim oder wo wir uns treffen! Wohne keine 30 mins entfernt  Bin sogar schon nach Hassloch gelaufen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bei mir entfällt sogar das Anreißen nach Mannheim oder wo wir uns treffen! Wohne keine 30 mins entfernt  Bin sogar schon nach Hassloch gelaufen


 
Da hab ich wieder mal den Kürzeren gezogen^^ Ich muss erst nach Haßloch fahren zu meiner lieben Mieze^^


----------



## Miezekatze (14. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja da du ja eh dann in 6 Tagen B-day hast denke ich das du in die 18+ Abteile rein darfst!
> Wird schon schief gehen



Wenn nicht zieh ich den Ausschnitt tiefer und lächel mal ganz treudoof, vllt funktionierts xD


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Wenn nicht zieh ich den Ausschnitt tiefer und lächel mal ganz treudoof, vllt funktionierts xD




Ja so sollte es natürlich auch funktionieren


----------



## Miezekatze (14. Juli 2011)

btw hab grad mit dem geredet der den A3 reparieren sollte und er meinte auch das mein Chef das Auto schon gut vergewaltigt hat und mir auch keine längeren Strecken damit zumuten möchte. Bleibt wohl doch die kack Bahn  aber ich will auf jeden Fall mit euch zusammenfahren und für mich wäre da am Freitag am besten... was meinst du, Streetjumper?!


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> btw hab grad mit dem geredet der den A3 reparieren sollte und er meinte auch das mein Chef das Auto schon gut vergewaltigt hat und mir auch keine längeren Strecken damit zumuten möchte. Bleibt wohl doch die kack Bahn  aber ich will auf jeden Fall mit euch zusammenfahren und für mich wäre da am Freitag am besten... was meinst du, Streetjumper?!




Wenn es dann doch nicht mit dem Auto geht dann währe Freitags mit der Bahn am besten!
Man solle natürlich auch noch wissen was das alles übers WE kosten würde/wird ^^

Hab leider kein Führerschein sonst würde ich mir meine mam ihr Auto leihen!


----------



## Miezekatze (14. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn es dann doch nicht mit dem Auto geht dann währe Freitags mit der Bahn am besten!
> Man solle natürlich auch noch wissen was das alles übers WE kosten würde/wird ^^
> 
> Hab leider kein Führerschein sonst würde ich mir meine mam ihr Auto leihen!



Also ich werde auf jeden Fall das WE in Köln bleiben, und unternehm dann weiterhin was mit BenchMarc und Equitas, die bis Sonntag bleiben werden. Was es kostet ist eine gute Frage. Ich wüsst das mittlerweile auch mal gern. Ich muss da nochmal nachhaken.

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Ich hab nen Führerschein aber meine Mum braucht ihr Auto


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Also ich werde auf jeden Fall das WE in Köln bleiben, und unternehm dann weiterhin was mit BenchMarc und Equitas, die bis Sonntag bleiben werden. Was es kostet ist eine gute Frage. Ich wüsst das mittlerweile auch mal gern. Ich muss da nochmal nachhaken.
> 
> Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Ich hab nen Führerschein aber meine Mum braucht ihr Auto




Wenn dann bleiben wir alle übers WE in Köln!

Den mit einem Gruppenticket muss man wieder zusammen zurück fahren Sonst wirds unnötig teuer 
Ja das ist halt jetzt nicht grade gut mit dem Auto etc.! Denkste das 200€ fürs WE reichen werden ?


----------



## Miezekatze (14. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wenn dann bleiben wir alle übers WE in Köln!
> 
> Den mit einem Gruppenticket muss man wieder zusammen zurück fahren Sonst wirds unnötig teuer
> Ja das ist halt jetzt nicht grade gut mit dem Auto etc.! Denkste das 200€ fürs WE reichen werden ?


 
Joar wobei ich mal schauen muss ob ein Gruppenticket wirklich billiger ist, hatte ja mal kurz nachgehakt und gesehen das es pro Person alleine nur für Hin 50 Euro rum kosten würde. Die Übernachtung im Hotel oder was auch immer wir da jetzt mal finden müssten, wird auch nicht gerade billig. Und langsam müssten wir die Hinfahrt auch mal planen, denn umso früher umso günstiger noch aufgrund der Sparpreise.

Öhm, nö! Zu wenig  außer du willst nicht mehr weggehen oder sonst was. Also selbst wenn ich den ganzen Tag auf der GC schimmel, brauch ich für meinen Fall abends Party


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Joar wobei ich mal schauen muss ob ein Gruppenticket wirklich billiger ist, hatte ja mal kurz nachgehakt und gesehen das es pro Person alleine nur für Hin 50 Euro rum kosten würde. Die Übernachtung im Hotel oder was auch immer wir da jetzt mal finden müssten, wird auch nicht gerade billig. Und langsam müssten wir die Hinfahrt auch mal planen, denn umso früher umso günstiger noch aufgrund der Sparpreise.
> 
> Öhm, nö! Zu wenig  außer du willst nicht mehr weggehen oder sonst was. Also selbst wenn ich den ganzen Tag auf der GC schimmel, brauch ich für meinen Fall abends Party




Hmm! Das ist natürlich schlecht!

Bekomme nicht grade viel Lohn! Muss ich mal schauen! Mehr wie 300€ kann ich aber leider nicht mitnehmen! Weis ja nicht mal was ich bekomme an Gehalt!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Wenn nicht zieh ich den Ausschnitt tiefer und lächel mal ganz treudoof, vllt funktionierts xD



Cool wäre es wenn es funktionieren würde  ^^



Miezekatze schrieb:


> btw hab grad mit dem geredet der den A3 reparieren sollte und er meinte auch das mein Chef das Auto schon gut vergewaltigt hat und mir auch keine längeren Strecken damit zumuten möchte. Bleibt wohl doch die kack Bahn  aber ich will auf jeden Fall mit euch zusammenfahren und für mich wäre da am Freitag am besten... was meinst du, Streetjumper?!



Fast jeden zählst du auf nur mich nicht


----------



## wintobi (14. Juli 2011)

wie ist es eigentlich iczh werde 2monate danach 16 wenn ich meinen DAD mit nehme darf ich dann mit ihm in die 16er rein??

Muss ich für nächstes jahr wissen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juli 2011)

wintobi schrieb:


> wie ist es eigentlich iczh werde 2monate danach 16 wenn ich meinen DAD mit nehme darf ich dann mit ihm in die 16er rein??
> 
> Muss ich für nächstes jahr wissen


 
Nope darfst du leider nicht. War bei mir das gleiche wo ich damal 6 Tage bevor ich 16 wurde genau so -.-


----------



## wintobi (14. Juli 2011)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Nope darfst du leider nicht. War bei mir das gleiche wo ich damal 6 Tage bevor ich 16 wurde genau so -.-


 

LOL


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juli 2011)

wintobi schrieb:


> LOL


 
ja genau


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juli 2011)

Mal sehen wie das bei mir läuft, ich renne ja schließlich wieder mit ner Pressekarte rum.
Auf der Cebit wurde ich damit beispielsweise in der Intel-Halle gar nicht nach einem Ausweis gefragt.


----------



## Miezekatze (19. Juli 2011)

Kann mal jmd eine Liste mit den Leuten machen die kommen und die Handynummern einsammeln?!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Juli 2011)

Miezekatze schrieb:


> Kann mal jmd eine Liste mit den Leuten machen die kommen und die Handynummern einsammeln?!


 
nfsgame hatte schon was gemacht..
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...com-2011-fortsetzungsthread.html?daysprune=14


----------



## Miezekatze (19. Juli 2011)

Danke Hans


----------

